# Vino,cucina o cultura?



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Ero indeciso se inserire questa breve cronistoria di un vitigno nel settore cucina oppure definirla nel minestone-guazzabuglio della cultura.
Ho deciso di immergerla nel secondo calderone,sperando di non svilirla troppo.
Polesine,metà ottocento,dignitosa disperazione,terreni ancora avari di fertilità,causa alta presenza paludosa e forte dipendenza dalla pesca e dai rimasugli della Serenissima,ogni alimento disponibile era benedetto come la manna dal cielo.
Il vino non era una bevanda come possiamo considerarla noi,ma un alimento indispensabile a basso costo,come il pane.
I vitigni di allora erano concentrati su due filoni,i rossi,essenzialmente uve rabose,un concentrato di tannino e alcol metilico,che metteva a tacere i morsi della fame con un bicchiere,con due,anche i dispiaceri.
I bianchi,erano essenzialmente uve preziosamente friulane,raffinati vitigni siciliani,che andavano a impreziosire un vigneto improntato più alla bisogna che al gusto.
Ecco che Verduzzo e Moscato  addolcivano i filari Rodigini,basso veronesi,alto ferraresi.
Ma,come nel miglior film di fantascienza holliwoodiano,arriva Alien,o meglio,la filossera,il cancro per i vitigni di allora.
Distrutto completamente il patrimonio produttivo enologico di due stagioni,durissima,specialmente per chi  
Prospettava di sopravvivere anche con l'apporto di questa risorsa.
Che fare? Chimicamente non esisteva ancora un antidoto,allora si pensò di trovare un vitigno più resistente a questa iattura.
In iowa,un'uva fragola e un bianco risultavano indifferenti,immuni a queste patologie.
Si decise di farle arrivare in polesine e provare a impiantarle.
Il risultato,due vini dal gusto particolare,inconfondibile.
Il rosso,un fragolino con l' acidità di un Barbera d'Asti ,tanninico il doppio di un Raboso super tardivo,con una gradazione alcolica da sidro,competitivo con i rabosi di allora in tutto,tranne che per la produttività.
Il grappolo era composto di pochi,sani e sinceri acini,il contrario del raboso,e il vino,consumabile per pochi mesi.
Le casse che portarono i vitigni dagli Stati Uniti in Italia ,passando per la citta' dello stato madre,Clinton,automaticamente battezzarono in Italia i due vitigni,Clinto nero e bianco.
Il Clinto bianco anche se qualitativamente superiore al rosso,non ebbe larga diffusione,principalmente perché i suoi predecessori erano Ramandolo e Moscato,irraggiungibili per questo vitigno.
Fino al secondo dopoguerra questi due vitigni costituirono la colonna portante delle vigne polesane.
Nel periodo del boom economico,vennero introdotti vitigni francesi,Merlot e Cabernet,più produttivi e con qualità e gradazioni superiori,supportati da una chimica più avanzata,che soppiantarono il Clinto,ma solo in parte.
Nei terreni polesani,poveri come i loro abitanti,i vitigni francesi non riuscirono ad esprimere appieno le loro caratteristiche e qualità.
Il Cabernet spicco' comunque,ma pagò in termini di debolezza,nei confronti dell'umidità.
Il merlot,più sano ma meno dotato in quanto a gusto,fu tagliato con percentuali di Clinto,raggiungendo buoni livelli di qualità.
Nel frattempo,le leggi che regolano la disciplina delle coltivazioni vitivinicole avevano posto fuori dai limiti di legge i due vecchi vitigni,per un zerovirgolaoltre,di alcol metilico.
Si narra che in realtà,si sia voluto scoraggiare la coltura per il basso volume specifico di prodotto.
Tutt'ora,chi può,coltiva e elargisce a buoni amici il prezioso liquido da bere in compagnia,nelle sere invernali,di fronte ad un caminetto acceso,un tavolo con gusci di noci e bagigie sparse e risate scaldaanima....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Grazie.
E come sono sopravvissuti alla inondazione?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ero indeciso se inserire questa breve cronistoria di un vitigno nel settore cucina oppure definirla nel minestone-guazzabuglio della cultura.
> Ho deciso di immergerla nel secondo calderone,sperando di non svilirla troppo.
> Polesine,metà ottocento,dignitosa disperazione,terreni ancora avari di fertilità,causa alta presenza paludosa e forte dipendenza dalla pesca e dai rimasugli della Serenissima,ogni alimento disponibile era benedetto come la manna dal cielo.
> Il vino non era una bevanda come possiamo considerarla noi,ma un alimento indispensabile a basso costo,come il pane.
> ...


Veramente bello trilo


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> [MENTION=5826]LDS[/MENTION] esprimiti


Ma lassa perde anche quest'altro :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde anche quest'altro :rotfl:


 ma cos'hai stasera???


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma cos'hai stasera???


Io nulla  è  il Perpli che farnetica


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io nulla  è  il Perpli che farnetica


 Credo che intendesse attingere alla conoscenza enologica di LDS,giusto Perp?


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> E come sono sopravvissuti alla inondazione?


Grazie?di che?
La risposta alla tua domanda è nelle numerose comunità di origine polesana sparse in Europa e nel mondo....


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente bello trilo


Se lo ritieni bello,te lo dedico,Fia...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Grazie?di che?
> La risposta alla tua domanda è nelle numerose comunità di origine polesana sparse in Europa e nel mondo....


Intendevo chiedere come sono sopravvissuti i vitigni all'alluvione del Polesine.


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo chiedere come sono sopravvissuti i vitigni all'alluvione del Polesine.


Ah,intendevi questo.
Beh,non tutto il territorio è stato sommerso,quelli sopravvissuti hanno creato gli innesti per ripiantare,ma nel 51 era già avvenuta l'evoluzione in chiave francese,quindi se ne ripianto' solo una piccola parte,segnatamente il rosso,mentre il bianco praticamente si estinse,in favore di trebbiano romagnolo,malvasia siciliana,uve meno preziose del moscato,ma dal buon rendimento e meno bisognose di difese chimiche.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse attingere alla conoscenza enologica di LDS,giusto Perp?


Non darei nulla per scontato


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se lo ritieni bello,te lo dedico,Fia...


 una dedica inusuale e gradita


----------



## LDS (12 Marzo 2017)

La phylloxera é stata una delle più grosse distruzioni che la storia della viticulture abbia incontrato.

ci sono parecchie malattie, alcune anche molto pericolose e dannose per la salute di un intero vitigno, ma mortali, ed efficaci come la phylloxera no.

partiamo dall'inizio se a qualcuno possa interessare un po' di storia.

in Europa questo insetto era del tutto sconosciuto fino a circa metà ottocento. Giunse su delle navi carico americane e sbarco in Portogallo.
dico sbarco, come fosse un passeggero, perché si insediò e si diramificó ad una velocità spettacolare.
in circa 20-30 anni praticamente quasi tutta la viticultura europea era in ginocchio.

questo insetto ha un circolo vitale molto particolare, si insedia nelle foglie, punge le venature della figlia fino ad ucciderla, questo comporta ovviamente la distruzione della pianta in quanto senza foglie non si ha la fotosintesi, quindi non si avrà nutrimento alla pianta:
tuttavia non è il solo insetto a danneggiare la vigna in questo modo. Il problema sostanziale e ciò che ha resto la phylloxera tremendamente efficace è il secondo ciclo vitale.
dopo aver distrutto ed essersi insediato nelle foglie durante il primo ciclo vitale, l'insetto ha un evoluzione e si dirige verso le radici della pianta, pungendo ed effettivamente distriggendo a titolo definitivo la pianta che non potrà più essere salvata.
si provarono un sacco di metodi.
ogni pesticida non era in grado di fermare la bestiola. Il gas riuscì ad arginare il problema per un periodo. Ci furono vignerons que utilizzarono enormi quantitativi di gas nel terreno per rendere impossibile alla phylloxera di avere un ambiente dove vivere.
divenne incredibilmente caro e poco producente che andò in disuso abbastanza velocemente.
l'ultima parcella trattata con il gas è la romanée Conti del 1945, anno in cui venne reimpiantata ( da qua la finestra di un lustro senza romanée Conti )

purtroppo all'epoca non si conosceva l'origine del problema, l'insetto era sconosciuto e mancavano le idee.

fu pasteur il primo a dare una svolta.

disse: signori miei, stiamo guardando il problema dal verso sbagliato. 
Questo insetto non ci appartiene, è una specie sconosciuta, non troveremo mai una soluzione. 
Cerchiamo le risposte nel luogo di provenienza dell'insetto.

si scoprii quindi che la phylloxera in America non decimava le vigne, questo perché la conformazione della radice era tale che l'insetto era impossibilitato a penetrarle.

da qua si passo ad impiantare tutto su radici americane e la vitis vinifera riprese a vivere.

ci sono tuttavia dei casi in cui la vigna sopravvisse. La phylloxera non ha come ambiente naturale di sopravvivenza la sabbia.
perciò i terreni molto sabbiosi hanno permesso alla vigna di sopravvivere.
poi c'è il caso storico della quinta do noval national ( anche se oggi è ripiantato )
in italia c'è qualcuno a piede franco.

mi pare il ramandolo dal peduncolo rosso e forse, se ricordo bene, il gruppo dei dolomitici dovrebbe avere un vitigno a foglia frastagliata pure su piede franco, ma dovrei verificare i miei appunti.

la storia sui super tuscan e di come il marchese incisa della racchetta abbia portato a bolgheri con sassicaia un assemblaggio bordolese sarà per la prossima volta


----------



## trilobita (12 Marzo 2017)

LDS ha detto:


> La phylloxera é stata una delle più grosse distruzioni che la storia della viticulture abbia incontrato.
> 
> ci sono parecchie malattie, alcune anche molto pericolose e dannose per la salute di un intero vitigno, ma mortali, ed efficaci come la phylloxera no.
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio di questo approfondimento,molto interessante per me e che dimostra quanto sia cultura  l'argomento vino.
Cultura,narrativa,leggenda,vi è tutto in questo affascinante mondo.
Anzi,se hai precisazioni integrative per il mio precedente post,mi faresti un grande favore,perché l'ho assemblato più per sentito dire da vecchi contadini che da conoscenze a tutto tondo sull'argomento..


----------



## LDS (12 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di questo approfondimento,molto interessante per me e che dimostra quanto sia cultura  l'argomento vino.
> Cultura,narrativa,leggenda,vi è tutto in questo affascinante mondo.
> Anzi,se hai precisazioni integrative per il mio precedente post,mi faresti un grande favore,perché l'ho assemblato più per sentito dire da vecchi contadini che da conoscenze a tutto tondo sull'argomento..


Ba si ci sarebbero tante cose da aggiungere soprattutto sulla toscana.
ho tenuto un paio di master class su sassicaia, l'origine dei super tuscan, la doc bolgheri.

tutto parte dal marchese incisa della rocchetta seguito a ruota da antinori e frescobaldi successivamente.

la storia è particolarmente interessante oltre che complessa e articolata.

non si può comprendere bolgheri senza un' analisi micro climatica del territorio, un' analisi geologica e, soprattutto, senza citare la genialità, l'innovazione e la grande mente visionaria di chi, all'epoca, contro corrente, decise di percorrere una strada sconosciuta.

è particolarmente lungo come discorso e diventerebbe molto complesso e pesante.

la viticultura italiana è tutto sommato giovane ( che che se ne dica ) rispetto alla storia francese.
la parcellizzazione, lo studio del territorio, l'innovazione, la qualità sono aspetti che in Italia troviamo negli ultimi 15-20 anni in grande scala, molto più contenuti su grandi nomi un 30-40 anni fa ( vedasi i sassicaia, biondi santi, conterno, Borgogno, Gaja.
oggi ci sono delle star straordinarie, ancora poco conosciute dalla massa, come Roagna, uno dei domaine più straordinari che abbiamo in Italia che ha una lunghissima storia...
ma se torniamo più indietro nel tempo diventa difficile avvicinarsi a grandi annate come il 61 a Bordeaux, il 47 a cheval blanc per esempio è storia intoccabile.
mouton 45 pure.
margaux 28, non ne parliamo.
yquem non lo nomino nemmeno.

la romanée Conti, Leroy, henry jayer, rousseau, vogue, JFM e tanti altri in Borgogna sono imparagonabili.

la Francia ha una storia talmente ricca, articolata e complessa che noi in italia non abbiamo.

il vino è elemento di convivialità, " partage " fin dagli antichi, vedasi il simposio ad esempio.
c'è un enorme cultura, studio ed informazione dietro.
non è solo liquido da bere e finita là, c'è molto di più dietro. La storia rende molto più interessante ed appagante quello che si stappa a tavola.
non molti lo capiscono, i miei clienti sono sicuramente soddisfatti.

raramente mi capita di deludere le aspettative, oggi praticamente non mi capita più.

piu gente appassionata c'è, più il nostro mercato sara ricco ed interessante!


----------

